# I have webspace...



## mattbauer (Oct 17, 2005)

Not sure what you all have as far as your hosting plan for this site however he is what I can contribute...

2.5GB space 
50gb bandwidth a month
phpmyadmin
unlimited mysql databases
cpanel latest edition... 

if you guys need it you are welcome to it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 17, 2005)

Matt, you should talk to Scott about this. He or Fred would have a better idea of this than I would.


----------

